# How can I tell if my Max came with keyless entry?



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I bought a 92' Maxima SE a few months back. I solved many of the major problems and now am down to a few minor fixes. I fixed the locks last night by repairing some of the solder joints on the lock timer and I got to wondering...Did these cars come with keyless entry? If so, does anyone know how I would be able to determine if my car is equipped with that option, and the previous owner(s) just didn't give me the remote? Heck, they didn't give me the jack, lug wrench, owners manual, or floor mats, why give me the remote?


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

guinnessmike said:


> I bought a 92' Maxima SE a few months back. I solved many of the major problems and now am down to a few minor fixes. I fixed the locks last night by repairing some of the solder joints on the lock timer and I got to wondering...Did these cars come with keyless entry? If so, does anyone know how I would be able to determine if my car is equipped with that option, and the previous owner(s) just didn't give me the remote? Heck, they didn't give me the jack, lug wrench, owners manual, or floor mats, why give me the remote?


simple, you own a '92 SE, therefore your 3rd gen did not come equipped with keyless entry. in general all 3rd gen SE's didn't come with keyless entry only the 3rd gen GXE's. there were no remotes for our cars as well. yes, they do have factory alarms but no remotes.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

That is kind of lame. Any idea if I could boost the keyless entry control module from a GXE in a junk yard and make it work, or is the wire harness different too/way to much trouble? If so, where are they located in car. I know the one for my 95' Pathfinder is under the drivers seat.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

guinnessmike said:


> That is kind of lame. Any idea if I could boost the keyless entry control module from a GXE in a junk yard and make it work, or is the wire harness different too/way to much trouble? If so, where are they located in car. I know the one for my 95' Pathfinder is under the drivers seat.


im pretty sure its doable but it has a lot of wiring i believe??? what you would need are the 2 front door handles since it comes with the keypad, the module that is under and sort of next to the glove box, the anti-theft module that goes under the dash either in front of or behind the TCU (timing control unit). you would need the switches to the trunk and sunroof i think. its alot of work but if you can get a parts car then go for it. i say this is just too much work but to explore this and doing it on your own then go for it. for the main modules just take off the glove box assembly and look to the right and you will see the Main module which will have if i remember correctly 3 rows of mixed numbers and letters. one of those rows will just have a 7 digit number. that 7 digit number is the main code to program the whole keyless entry to give it a new code. the other module, you will have to take off the panel that goes under the steering column above your knees and the module will be to the left of the steering column and it will say anit-theft on it. the rest of the parts you would have to search for since im not familiar with their locations. good luck.


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow, that does not sound plug and play at all! Although it does sound like something I could handle there are a lot of unknowns there (plus a lot of time investment). I think that project may have to move to the back burner, the way back burner. Thanks very much for the in-depth info though.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

to add keyless, buy an aftermarket system. the OE is a pain to swap over from a GXE to an SE.


----------



## Ridemywideglide (Nov 19, 2008)

How do I know if I have a GXE or an SE???

I just bought a '90 and there are no badges on it, nor does the title say either way.

It's auto with leather interior....?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if it has keypads on both front doors then it is a GXE otherwise it is an SE


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Ridemywideglide said:


> How do I know if I have a GXE or an SE???
> 
> I just bought a '90 and there are no badges on it, nor does the title say either way.
> 
> It's auto with leather interior....?


besides what Brian said about keypads, if you have chrome trim on your doors and windshield and back glass along with body colored side view mirrors, chrome grill and red taillights and black face gauges then you have a GXE. if you have black side view mirrors, black trim on your doors and windshield and back glass along with body colored front grill and blacked out taillights with a black centerpiece and white face gauges then you have an SE. 

anything else you want to know???


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

After looking around for a while I found a great step by step instruction from another dedicated 3-gen fan on how to convert an SE to auto climate control as well as many other mods, just in case there is anyone out there with more time then me for such a project. 
Craig Brace's page of Maxima stuff

The white gauges and chrome trim are a dead give away, plus I don't think I have ever seen a factory spoiler one a GXE.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

guinnessmike said:


> After looking around for a while I found a great step by step instruction from another dedicated 3-gen fan on how to convert an SE to auto climate control as well as many other mods, just in case there is anyone out there with more time then me for such a project.
> Craig Brace's page of Maxima stuff
> 
> The white gauges and chrome trim are a dead give away, plus I don't think I have ever seen a factory spoiler one a GXE.


been there done that. im ditching the chrome trim as we speak for the SE black trim which im still waiting to arrive from my local Nissan Dealer. im doing this since im repainting the car. i've seen plenty of GXE's with OEM spoilers.


----------

